# Temperaturanzeige f. CPU gesucht.... :D



## soul710 (22. Juni 2002)

Ich will mir ein einfaches Display mit Temperaturfühler in den PC bauen, wo krieg ich sowas ? Auf http://www.pc-cooling.de gibts eins, das würde ich nehmen wenn ich kein anderes find, aber am liebsten hätt ich eins mit so nem neon gelben display, so wie die MHz früher immer am Gehäuse angezeigt wurden 
Am besten noch schwarzer Display Hintergrund.

Weiss jemand Rat ? (direkten Link?)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Juni 2002)

Schonmal geschaurt bei:

http://www.conrad.de

z.B.:







Copyright bei Conrad Electronic

ODER


http://www.elv.de






Copyright bei ELV EOnline

Gruss aus dem Norden

Cutti


[edit]

http://www.com-tra.de/products/DigiDoc/

http://www.pearl.de/p/PE2601-PC_Blende_mit_Luefter_und_Temperaturanzeige.html

http://www.hardwaredome.de/tests/senfu/senfu.php

http://www.ocinside.de/index_d.html?/html/results/digital_doc5_d.html

[/edit]


----------

